# Puritan Prayer: "A Disciple's Renewal" from "The Valley of Vision"



## ChariotsofFire (Oct 11, 2010)

[video=youtube;XQfV5_uvp-U]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XQfV5_uvp-U&p=D359267EBD8448C0&playnext=1&index=6[/video]


----------



## baron (Oct 11, 2010)

Thank you for posting that video. I wish I could express myself like the Puritan's did. I am so slow to learn, prone to forget speaks, volumes to me.


----------



## PuritanCovenanter (Oct 11, 2010)

That was awesome! Enough said by me.


----------



## ChariotsofFire (Oct 13, 2010)

The Puritans are a blessing. It's no wonder they've been called "spiritual giants".


----------



## dudley (Oct 14, 2010)

The Puritans had an eloquent way of expressing thier prayers and I also thought this piece exemplified the beauty of Our Reformed Protestant faith.


----------



## Berean (Oct 14, 2010)

Thanks. The _Valley of Vision_ is one of my favorites for devotional reading.


----------

